# So I walked into my B&M Today.. and lost all self control.. Merry Christmas To Me



## Justjosh (Dec 11, 2012)

Never expected my Christmas present to be sitting on the endcap of their humidor.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

*Re: So I walked into my B&M Today.. and lost all self control.. Merry Christmas To Me*

Put some little santa hats on them pigs.

Merry Christmas. :thumb:


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: So I walked into my B&M Today.. and lost all self control.. Merry Christmas To Me*

Squeaaaaaaaal! Merry Christmas!


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: So I walked into my B&M Today.. and lost all self control.. Merry Christmas To Me*

Hmm did they come backwards like that?


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

*Re: So I walked into my B&M Today.. and lost all self control.. Merry Christmas To Me*

Josh which shop did you find those in???

GREAT SCORE!!

Merry Christmas 8)


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: So I walked into my B&M Today.. and lost all self control.. Merry Christmas To Me*

You speak of this "self control" I am not familiar with that concept...Please explain...


----------



## Justjosh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: So I walked into my B&M Today.. and lost all self control.. Merry Christmas To Me*



loulax07 said:


> Hmm did they come backwards like that?


I'm glad you asked that! They seemed backward to me as well, but this is how they were when I opened the box yes.


----------



## Justjosh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: So I walked into my B&M Today.. and lost all self control.. Merry Christmas To Me*



Mason16Filz said:


> Josh which shop did you find those in???
> 
> GREAT SCORE!!
> 
> Merry Christmas 8)


It was Havana, but they don't have any more. :mrgreen:

They do however, have about 20 boxes of T52s.


----------



## 3r1ck (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: So I walked into my B&M Today.. and lost all self control.. Merry Christmas To Me*

I practice self control in moderation.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: So I walked into my B&M Today.. and lost all self control.. Merry Christmas To Me*

Great pick up, Josh!



3r1ck said:


> I practice self control in moderation.


Good call, Erick! :lol:


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: So I walked into my B&M Today.. and lost all self control.. Merry Christmas To Me*

Sweet!!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: So I walked into my B&M Today.. and lost all self control.. Merry Christmas To Me*

Saw a box of these at my fav b&m the other day too. 2 per visit limit though. Went back to get some....GONE. The new guy sold the whole box to one guy. That's what I get for waiting. Just didn't have the cash that day. What can you do.


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: So I walked into my B&M Today.. and lost all self control.. Merry Christmas To Me*

Congrats. Self control is usually over rated anyway.


----------



## Stiks (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: So I walked into my B&M Today.. and lost all self control.. Merry Christmas To Me*

got to love that !!!


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: So I walked into my B&M Today.. and lost all self control.. Merry Christmas To Me*

Great score Josh! Enjoy those piggies


----------



## Kingtut82 (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: So I walked into my B&M Today.. and lost all self control.. Merry Christmas To Me*

Nice find


----------



## bigjohn89 (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: So I walked into my B&M Today.. and lost all self control.. Merry Christmas To Me*

Nice score there. I went to my B&M to get the Kuba Kuba recommended by another noob on hereand it was his last kuba kuba. I happened to ask about the LP and he said they always get gone as soon as he gets them.


----------



## ch3rrytw1st (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: So I walked into my B&M Today.. and lost all self control.. Merry Christmas To Me*

awesome.


----------

